# Yesterday !!!!!!



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I would like to share this with you..Food for Thought....JIM....CL....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I copied this and sent it to my step dad in an email, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Shortdrift..I e-mailed you a copy ..Enjoy and you have a Very Happy Holiday as well...Saugeyesam..I am happy to hear that you passed it on to someone else that will enjoy it as much as I did....It was taken out of a Pa. Game News Magazine published in 1968....JIM....CL....


----------

